

What's with these job postings on HN? - rryan

http://web.mit.edu/rryan/Public/ad.png<p>Are they ads? Why is there no discuss link?
======
mindcrime
They're ads from YC companies. It's a sort of perk for the companies that get
accepted by YC.

------
veyron
the ads from YC startups, in general, have no discussion

